# Mighty Skins



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Don't know if this has been shared before, and not sure it fits into the "New Product" section but have a look here!

http://www.mightyskins.com/e-cigs-vapes/

One for my KBOX 200W...




One for my Pico...




One for @Rob Fisher ...




And one for @Spydro ...




They even do custom ones! I think @kimbo needs to hook up a group buy here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (3/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Don't know if this has been shared before, and not sure it fits into the "New Product" section but have a look here!
> 
> http://www.mightyskins.com/e-cigs-vapes/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up @Stosta, but I'm not a big fan of skins, sleeves, covers, tank guards/rings, gewgaws or foofarraws on my vape gear.

I have only put skins on two fingerprint magnets ever that were so good at collecting them that I got tired or wiping them down every time I picked them up... a chrome ProVari 2.5 that wears carbon fiber and the black Snow Wolf Mini that has been "skulled".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Stosta, but I'm not a big fan of skins, sleeves, covers, tank guards/rings, gewgaws or foofarraws on my vape gear.
> 
> I have only put skins on two fingerprint magnets ever that were so good at collecting them that I got tired or wiping them down every time I picked them up... a chrome ProVari 2.5 that wears carbon fiber and the black Snow Wolf Mini that has been "skulled".


I do agree. I would only consider it for my cruddy paintjob Kanger products!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (4/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Stosta, but I'm not a big fan of skins, sleeves, covers, tank guards/rings, gewgaws or foofarraws on my vape gear.
> 
> I have only put skins on two fingerprint magnets ever that were so good at collecting them that I got tired or wiping them down every time I picked them up... a chrome ProVari 2.5 that wears carbon fiber and the black Snow Wolf Mini that has been "skulled".


Love skulls!


----------



## Spydro (4/10/16)

kev mac said:


> Love skulls!



The skulls turned out to be appropriate soon enough when I took all three of my SMW's out of service (there is nothing seriously wrong with the SMW's, I just like the 4 Pico's in hand better and bought too many TC mods).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

